# Speed Up the Curing Process



## melonie (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to get your thoughts on an idea that I came up with.  What do you think about the use of a food dehydrator to speed up the curing process for soaps?  Please let me know.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 22, 2009)

Soap is just better with a good long cure.


----------



## Deda (Nov 22, 2009)

Melonie, I gave that a whirl several years ago with DH jerky drier.

My soaps had shrunken head syndrome.  Not pretty.  They all warped. Badly.  And the next batch of Jerky smelled like Patchouli.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 22, 2009)

Been there, tried that, don't bother.  Its a waste of soap, electricity and effort.  Mine ended up shrunken in weird places, discolored, and just plain... wrong.  However, I do love my drying shelves in my office - I put the soap on them & label,check them everyday and basically forget about them for a week or do (cphp) or longer.  After a week or so, I cigar band them (though I've been known to do this earlier) and box them in these http://www.bcwsupplies.com/user_newsletter/products/800-Count-Storage-Box-2-Pieces-.htm which let them continue to breath and I'm done (with that part of the process anyway


----------



## honor435 (Nov 22, 2009)

just do the oven on low.


----------



## melonie (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you for sharing your stories on curing your soaps.  I will scratch that idea of using the food dehydrator.  I thought that would save me some time.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## donniej (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been looking on Ebay for a good deal on a vacuum oven.  I think the right combination of strong vacuum and gentle heat might work...


----------



## tincanac (Nov 22, 2009)

I just did an Oven Process for the first time tonight.  All the soap guru's say that it is ready to use immediately - but super best to use if you leave out to dry for 2-4 days!  I reckon that's a good way to speed up the "cure".  I dunno, I'm gonna see how mine turns out.  It is soaping up good and I even really, really licked the soap batter to make sure that it really wasnt zapping - and it had no zap at all - but tasted like salty cornmeal porridge!  If mine cures up in 2-4 days, I reckon this is the way I'm going swing in my soaping endeavours!


----------



## awi (Nov 22, 2009)

Does it make any difference if you place your soap under a fan....?  I wondered if it would speed up curing time.


----------



## Maria (Nov 23, 2009)

I run a dehumidifier to speed up drying out HP soap and it works great.  As far as curing CP soap just takes time.


----------



## melonie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just checked my thread and noticed that there were new postings on this topic.  Out of curiosity, how long does it take to cure soaps in the oven and at what temperature?  I might give it a try if this is a tried and true method.  Thanks for all your help.

Melonie


----------



## carebear (Nov 24, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> just do the oven on low.


have you actually done this?  cured your finished soap in the oven?


----------



## jarvan (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought that cured soap would begin melting if placed in a warm oven. I personally favor CPOP because the soap sets up faster and takes less time to do a "usable" cure, more like a couple weeks instead of a month. That said, CPOP soap is better and better with age, just like any other lye-based soap.


----------



## hem06 (Nov 26, 2009)

Why does everyone want to speed up cure?  I don't get that.  If you read soap boards and make soap, you know it gets better as it ages.  There is no real way to speed up time, and make it cure faster.  Curing takes time.  

Yes, you can use HP soap quicker--it is fully saponified.  So is CP after a couple days.  That is not the same as being properly cured.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Spot on Heather.


----------



## lovethyscent (Nov 29, 2009)

It depends on your recipe too, some of mine have cured in a few weeks. I have heard people doing 50/50 lye and water, but you have to work fast with that.


----------



## Margo (Jul 21, 2011)

*Using a Dehydrator to Cure Soap*

Not a good idea to do this.  Your soap will turn out misshapened.

Cold processed soap cures in its own time.  I don't guess when it will be ready.  I use the scientific method of testing the ph of the soap for each batch I make.  It's ready when it's ready.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

pH won't tell you the whole story.  not even much of it.

and a big benefit of the cure is evaporation of water resulting in a harder, longer lasting, better lathering bar.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> honor435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will melt. Trust me on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have individual molds or something, oven cure may not be such a bad idea. At least it's worth a try.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

oh I know.  I was wondering what the suggestion was based on.


----------



## whisks (Jul 21, 2011)

the only time i was in hurry to cure my soap was when i made my first few batches. i'm much more patient these days.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

Starum said:
			
		

> If you have individual molds or something, oven cure may not be such a bad idea. At least it's worth a try.


I think you mean forcing gel in the oven. Cure is what happens after the mix becomes soap. Or do I misconstrue your intent?  Seriously.  

I can only assume you've never actually tried to cure a soap in the oven.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 22, 2011)

no, not finished bars, I was thinking about the cpop that people do. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## booboosoaps (Jul 25, 2011)

For the most part I only use cold process oven process.  And yes you can use the soap the next day.  But it is soft.  A few days to a week and it is very hard and lasts a lot longer.  I use a 170 degree oven and place all my wooden molds in at once.  After 1 hour I turn off the oven and let the mold sit untouched for 12 hours.  I usually make soap in the mid morning after the kids leave for school.  Then usually wait until after I'm done cooking dinner about 5pm to put the soap in the oven.  When the kids get on the bus the next day I'll take the soap out of the oven and slice the loafs up and place them on drying racks.


----------

